# Wer in HH eine TOP-Werkstatt sucht....



## Advertising_Guy (26. September 2008)

... dem kann ich nur die Räderei empfehlen!

http://raederei-hamburg.de

Heute mein Rad dort abgeholt und ich habe in Hamburg und in Berlin noch nie so guten Service erlebt. Sehr freundlich, kompetent, preiswert und vor allem schnell! Wo andere mein Rad vier Tage behalten wollten, konnte ich dort mein Rad am Abend direkt wieder abholen.

Fünf Speichen an meinem Hinterrad waren gebrochen. Die Speichen wurden ausgetauscht und das Rad zentriert. Als zusätzlicher Service wurden Bremse und Gangschaltung komplett eingestellt.

Daumen hoch!


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2008)

Kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Advertising_Guy (27. September 2008)

20 Euro!


----------



## LowRider4711 (27. September 2008)

können die nicht mal so einen Laden hier in Harburg aufmachen?! Ist ja ne Weltreise bis Barmbek


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2008)

Mehr zahlst du bei BOC für diese Arbeit definitiv nicht ...


----------



## Advertising_Guy (27. September 2008)

Doch. Bei BOC war ich auch. 30,- plus Material und vier Tage Wartezeit. Ausserdem ist BOC das schlimmste, was ich an Service je erlebt habe. Artikel sind mit verschiedenen Preisen ausgezeichnet und das Personal zuckt nur mit den Schultern und empfiehlt mir den Artikel doch online zu kaufen. Da kostete der gleiche Artikel statt 29,90 nur 4,90!! Wirklich Ahnung haben die in dem Laden nicht, vom dem was sie dort verkaufen. BOC taugt nur, wenn man schnell was kaufen will und eh weiß, was man will.


----------



## John Rico (28. September 2008)

Sorry, aber das glaube ich dir nicht so ganz. Zumindest nicht, wenn du in Harburg warst. Ich arbeite da neben dem Studium und kenne den Laden daher. Sicher gibt es einige Mitarbeiter, die vom Sportbedarf wenig Ahnung haben, aber auch genug, die sich auskennen (hättest mich ja fragen können ). Und das sich die Geschäftsführung ausgedacht hat, andere Preise im Internet als im Laden anzubieten, hat mit dem Service ja mal gar nichts zu tun. Außerdem ist es nachvollziehbar, schließlich kostet ein Laden auch etwas mehr als eine Homepage.
Falls du also Pech mit dem Mitarbeiter gehabt hast, dumm gelaufen, aber 30  für das tauschen von fünf Speichen kann ich nicht glauben (wenn Bremse und Schaltung mit eingerechnet waren, könnte es vielleicht sein).


----------



## AndreZ. (28. September 2008)

Das klingt alles sehr nach Schleichwerbung...


----------



## Advertising_Guy (28. September 2008)

Ich mache keine Schleichwerbung, ich mache offensichtliche Werbung für den Laden ;-).

Na vielleicht sollten wir uns dann einfach mal treffen und zusammen die Filiale am Friedrich-Ebert-Damm besuchen. Was soll ich in Harburg, wenn ich in Hamburg wohne?

Die Unterschiedlichen Preise Internet/Laden sind nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar. Kostet bei Mercedes ein Wagen online weniger, als im Laden? Die Webseite führt die gleichen Waren, die zu gleichen Konditionen eingekauft wurden. Ob ich sie mir nun selbst aus dem Regal nehmen oder ein 400 Euro Jobber nimmst sie aus dem Regal und packt sie in ein Paket macht keinen großen Unterschied. Lagerkosten, Mitarbeiter, Logistik etc.  "Eine Webseite kostet weniger als ein Laden" ist leider kein Argument und erklären nicht Preisunterschiede von 4,90  und 29,90. Wobei ich immer noch denke, dass es sich mal wieder um einen Fehler in der Preisauszeichnung gehandelt hat. Oder kostet eine Sattelstütze der Eigenmarke wirklich soviel? Wenn es online bei BOC schon Markenteile für 30,- gibt.

Aber warum im Laden vier Monate alte Prospekte mit alten Preisen ausliegen, verstehe ich nicht. Und warum ein Werkzeug im Regal 6,99 an der Kasse 4,99 und auf der Aktionsfläche 7,99 kostet, DAS versteht nicht mal der Verkäufer im Laden.

Mag sein dass es in Harburg oder Altona anders ist. Ein Laden ist nur so gut, wie sein Personal. Aber Friedrich-Ebert Damm ist wirklich schlecht, was den Service angeht. Und da bin ich leider nicht alleine mit der Meinung, wenn man sich umhört. Ich habe mir die Preise leider nicht ausgedacht. Ich hab auch absolut nichts dagegen Fahrrad Nielandt hatte den gleichen Preis und ich wollte mein Rad ja auch bei BOC abgeben, hätte ich nicht zufällig eine schnellere Alternative gefunden. Wobei der Preis bei BOC ein Schätzpreis war. Mein Rad mal reinschieben, damit man es sich genauer anschauen kann, dafür war keine Zeit, obwohl fünf Leute in der Werkstatt standen und im Laden keine weiteren Kunden waren.


----------



## John Rico (28. September 2008)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Das klingt alles sehr nach Schleichwerbung...



Ach ne, erst läßt du dich wochenlang selbst bei den WE Touren nicht blicken und dann hier mit dummen Kommentaren kommen! 
Mein Jahr ist irgendwie echt fürn Ar..., jetzt fand mich irgendein Virus toll und ich kann schon wieder nicht biken. Aber irgendwann in absehbarer Zeit wirst du zum biken bezwungen, und wenn es bei 0° und Schnee ist! 

@Advertising_Guy:
Zur Wandsbeker Filiale kann ich nichts sagen, kann gut sein, dass der Laden mies ist. Ich kann nur von Harburg sprechen und auch wenn hier so manches ebenfalls nicht optimal läuft (wie wohl in so ziemlich jedem Geschäft), so haben wir zumindest einen vernünftigen Werkstattleiter.

Deine Argumente zu den Preisen kann ich nur teilweise nachvollziehen. Erstmal kannst du bei Benz kein Auto online kaufen, also ist der Vergleich eh hinfällig. Zum anderen ist BOC nicht der einzige Händler mit dieser Strategie, zumindest ein großer Computerhändler macht das genauso. Desweiteren laufen Angebote online und in den Filialen unabhängig voneinander. Und wenn du behauptest, ein Online-Handel würde kaum weniger kosten als ein Ladengeschäft, hast du - sorry - keine Ahnung. Warum kosten denn bitte Versenderbikes deutlich weniger als Ladenmarken und warum sind Online-Händler in 95 % der Preise deutlich billiger als Produkte im Laden?
Dass man im Laden allerdings drei verschiedene Preise findet ist wirklich schwach.

Aber eigentlich ist das eh alles OT, du hast für dich nen tollen Laden gefunden, ich habe meinen südlich der Elbe und alle sind glücklich!


----------



## AndreZ. (28. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ach ne, erst läßt du dich wochenlang selbst bei den WE Touren nicht blicken und dann hier mit dummen Kommentaren kommen!
> Mein Jahr ist irgendwie echt fürn Ar..., jetzt fand mich irgendein Virus toll und ich kann schon wieder nicht biken. Aber irgendwann in absehbarer Zeit wirst du zum biken bezwungen, und wenn es bei 0° und Schnee ist!



Ich nehme Dich beim Wort....mich stören 0°C nicht!!!

So Kinders nun hört mal auf Euch hier zu streiten wegen so einem Quatsch!

Jeder geht zum Händler seines Vertauens (da gehört BOC bei mir nicht dazu, sorry Sven) und gut ist!!!

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. September 2008)

Ich meld mich bei dir, versprochen!
Dann vielleicht schon mit meinem neuen Hobel, mal schauen was es wird.

Und klar gibt's bessere Händler zu denen ich bei bestimmten Sachen auch eher gehen würde. Außerdem kenne ich meine Pappenheimer und weiß, wen man besser nicht fragen sollte! 

Dann seh ich mal zu, dass ich bald wieder auf dem Damm bin und lass mich dann von dir durch die HaBes jagen!


----------



## Folki (29. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das glaube ich dir nicht so ganz. Zumindest nicht, wenn du in Harburg warst. Ich arbeite da neben dem Studium und kenne den Laden daher.



Da war ich am Freitag! Du bist aber nicht das arme Schwein welches bemüht ruhig war und eine Frau bzgl eines Dirtbikes für ihren Sohn beraten hat, während die mitgeführten Kinder (3 an der Zahl) die Keetcars ausprobierten (incl. Rammen, Beinahe-Unfällen mit anderen Kunden, Geschrei etc.)? 

Ich hab nur gedacht, dass der arme Kerl sein Geld echt hart verdient...


----------



## John Rico (29. September 2008)

Ne, ich war Samstag da und bin eh zum Glück meistens nur in der Werkstatt oder ganz hinterm Vorhang beim Neuräder zusammenklöppeln. Und wenn ich mal im Verkauf bin, habe ich meistens Glück mit den Kunden.

War trotzdem nicht besser, am Samstag hatten wir irgendwelche verzogenen Gören da, die ein ganzes Regal umgerissen haben, weil sie irgendein Kart haben wollten. Und diese sch... antiautorithären Eltern finden das auch noch toll, wenn die Kiddies den Laden auseinander nehmen.

Ist aber nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich, wenn einem eins dort garantiert nicht ausgeht, dann sind es Grünge zum Lästern. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Folki (30. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ne, ich war Samstag da und bin eh zum Glück meistens nur in der Werkstatt oder ganz hinterm Vorhang beim Neuräder zusammenklöppeln. Und wenn ich mal im Verkauf bin, habe ich meistens Glück mit den Kunden.
> 
> War trotzdem nicht besser, am Samstag hatten wir irgendwelche verzogenen Gören da, die ein ganzes Regal umgerissen haben, weil sie irgendein Kart haben wollten. Und diese sch... antiautorithären Eltern finden das auch noch toll, wenn die Kiddies den Laden auseinander nehmen.
> 
> ...



Klingt ganz so als wären die besagten Kunden am Samsatg nochmal wiedergekommen


----------



## Kono (30. September 2008)

Also mein Schlüsselerlebnis bei BOC:

Wollte neue Reifen kaufen (Conti MK). Waren im Internet auf 29.90 reduziert. Im Laden waren sie aber mit 42 Euro ausgezeichnet. Auch die Kasse sagte 42 Euro... Auf die Frage was den jetzt mit dem Angebot von BOC24 sei bekam ich die Antwort:

*Das ist ein ganz anderes Geschäft! Mit dem Internet haben wir nichts zu tun.*

Stimmt. Das konnte ich verstehen. Ist ja auch klar. Nur das überall und im JEDEN Winkel von der Ausstellungsfläche im Laden... Überall steht: BOC24... schon komisch... hat ja aber gar nichts mit dem Geschäft hier zu tun... sicher.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Oktober 2008)

du musst doch den "service" mit bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

